# Fresh spinach.



## kilagal (Nov 8, 2011)

Home grown fresh spinach was on the menu today. Now that might not seem like a big thing to a lot of people. But I live in MT.
Last November I got dh to build me a cold frame on the top of my raised bed. Then I planted spinach seeds. I watered it all winter and took care of it. But all it had all winter was the first 2 leaves. Well a couple of weeks ago it started taking off. And today we had our first fresh spinach salad from it. And it was so nice and tender. Really good.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

You've got to be kidding! We don't have a 'green with envy' smiley!???

Kilagal, :2thumb: on that cold frame and eating spinach already! We've just GOT to get our cold frames made, at least one anyway! I'm so encouraged to hear about this, since you leave faily close and in the same climate as us!


----------



## kilagal (Nov 8, 2011)

Sue, we just kind of hurried and threw it together last year. We used some old 2X8's that were given to us and a couple of storm doors. Nothing fancy at all. And also not air tight. We have since boughten some glass shower doors at Habitat. And I talked to the guy the other day and he still had some you might want to give him a call if you are interested.


----------

